# Fische und Angeln im April



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den April eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im April*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fische: Weissfische, Karpfen, Schleien
Methode: In den flacheren, sich schneller erwärmenden Abschnitten mit der Pickerrute und Brotflocke oder Wurmstücken


----------



## bolli (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im April*

Gewässer: Rhein im Raum Köln-Bonn                                                      

Fische: Aal
Methode: Grundmontage an Heavy-Feeder oder Karpfen oder Brandungsrute,
idealerweise +3,6m, Strömungs-oder Brandungsblei +100g, Tauwurm im ufernah im Strom


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im April*

Gewässer: Saale, hin und wieder Teiche
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm und Frolic, Feedern, Matchen, Schwimmbrot
Fänge: erste Aale, Weißfische, große und kleine Karpfen


----------

